# Bike shop ride



## 80turbota (Dec 3, 2011)

This weekend was the annual Scott's to Scott's ride. Kennewick Washington to Umatilla Oregon Ride. 
It was a beautiful day to ride. Very little wind. It was not hot but you didn't have to worry about baking to death either. 
I rode with an old friend, We just made it fun and a chance to spend some time together. We finished together, side by side. We were the last riders in. Which was fine with us.
We had a lot of fun and got to spend the day riding and that was what made it worth while. 
There were around 70 riders involved. we didn't keep up with any of them. Didn't try. Wasn't worried about it. 
Longest ride either one of us had ever done. 
It was a two way ride but we only did the one direction. I didn't have anything to go back to Kenniwick on. I was done by the time we reached Umatilla. 
Great day to ride and I hope you all enjoyed riding on Sunday as much as I did.


----------

